# i DARE YOU TO POST THE 4TH PICTURE ON YOUR PHONE/COMPUTER



## KSI (Feb 5, 2016)

PRETTY SIMPLE THREAD , JUST POST THE FOURTH PICTURE FROM THE TOP ON YOUR PHONE OR COMPUTER


----------



## jake337 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## DrumsOfGrohl (Feb 5, 2016)

I'll bite. HA


----------



## sscarmack (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## baturn (Feb 5, 2016)

I can't. It's not mine.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 5, 2016)

It isn't rotated but . . .


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 5, 2016)

snowbear said:


> It isn't rotated but . . .
> 
> View attachment 115351


You must have a great pen because you have nice penmanship.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emanuel M (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## beachrat (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 5, 2016)

My desk at work....I think I need to clean some things off. lol


----------



## Snpr9696 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Feb 5, 2016)

Snapshot at the San Diego Zoo.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Feb 11, 2016)

The fourth pic on my computer.

Exciting, eh?


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## baturn (Feb 11, 2016)

OK, here's the 4th image that I made that is on this computer.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 11, 2016)

Fourth on the phone.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 12, 2016)

4th on my phone eh? 






Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## beachrat (Feb 13, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> 4th on my phone eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya gotta love pneumatic progress. Even if it regresses into stupidity.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 15, 2016)

Here's the 4th one on my phone.

Two years ago on Mother's day my wife wanted a deer mount so she could dress it up.

This is William's summer outfit.

Yes.  His name is William.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 15, 2016)

4th on my phone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 15, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> Here's the 4th one on my phone.
> 
> Two years ago on Mother's day my wife wanted a deer mount so she could dress it up.
> 
> ...


If I bought your house and you left that mounted, my wife would make me take that wonderful taxidermy buck down.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 15, 2016)

522 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 15, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> Here's the 4th one on my phone.
> 
> Two years ago on Mother's day my wife wanted a deer mount so she could dress it up.
> 
> ...



My question is, did you name him before you cut his head off?  Or after?


----------



## unpopular (Mar 15, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> My desk at work....I think I need to clean some things off. lolView attachment 115360



You have a zillion monitors, but the one you actually use is tiny!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 15, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> My question is, did you name him before you cut his head off?  Or after?



If it makes you feel better, I bought him at a garage sale pre-mounted.  Before the transfer of ownership, I am unaware as to whether or not he was named.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 15, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > My question is, did you name him before you cut his head off?  Or after?
> ...



So first the poor guy gets his head cut off, then he's got to learn to respond to a whole new name?

Huh.  Ya, actually that does make me feel a lot better.  Suddenly my life isn't looking so bad after all.. lol


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 15, 2016)

Super high IQ


----------



## chuasam (Apr 4, 2016)

Hmm a snapshot of my watch


----------



## gsgary (Apr 4, 2016)

It's a  nude selfy so I better not

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 4, 2016)

gsgary said:


> It's a  nude selfy so I better not
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


Thank you.  LOL


----------



## Watchful (Apr 4, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> 4th on my phone eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did some new home construction jobs as a kid and worked with a guy that kept complaining of a bad toothache in an upper molar. He finally went to a dentist months later. The xray showed a nail had hit him on the top of his head and lodged in the upper jaw above that tooth that ached.
He couldn't remember ever getting hit with a nail.


----------



## katsrevenge (Apr 4, 2016)

I found a street full of these the other night. Had a lot of fun. Light balls.


----------



## CaboWabo (Apr 4, 2016)

From the Roar before the 24 in Daytona this Jan


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 4, 2016)

CaboWabo said:


> From the Roar before the 24 in Daytona this Jan


Sweet

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 4, 2016)

MSnowy said:


>


Wow.


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (May 18, 2016)

pretty crappy, from bed


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rye (May 18, 2016)

Bought my kiddos a trampoline the other day. This is what I found on it the morning after I got it put together. That's a kid sleeping on it.


----------



## table1349 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## waday (May 18, 2016)

Roxy Running by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## petrochemist (May 18, 2016)

fourth on my desktop (resized for posting);


----------



## runnah (May 18, 2016)




----------



## chuasam (May 18, 2016)




----------



## jcdeboever (May 18, 2016)

chuasam said:


>


Dang, good shooting!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KC1 (May 18, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


No, woof.


----------



## KC1 (May 18, 2016)

runnah said:


> View attachment 121784


How do they get a wholesale club in a cafeteria?? lol


----------



## chuasam (May 18, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


indoor range was only 12 yards; literally can't miss.


----------



## KC1 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## KC1 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## table1349 (May 19, 2016)

Ok, the animals decided that the place was theirs.  This is the 4th photo from some quick snaps this morning.


----------



## chuasam (May 19, 2016)

shamefully drooling over man jewelry
Gf took the shot and sent it to me


----------

